# French Aires/Easter/Busy?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Is Easter generally a busy motorhoming weekend in France?

I was planning on leaving Italy on Good Friday and then going via Milan, the Simplon Pass, Brig and then spending the night as Zermatt - near the Matterhorn. On Saturday, I plan to visit Montreux/Lake Geneva and then head for Besancon - aire needed. Sunday morning will continue along the N57 towards Epinal and past Charmes, spending the night in the Metz area, or possibly Luxembourg. I want to see Luxembourg City, but have a pal who works/lives just over the German border, so he will show us round etc. We will arrive at Eperlecques on Monday late afternoon/early evening. 

Do you think the Aires will be choccabloc or should we be OK?

The alternative is to leave here on the Sunday and welly it as far as Luxembourg, into Eperlecques on day 2. After the French Rally, then do the scenic route via Epinal/Besancon etc.

The only other consideration, is I want to get to Eperlecques and pay no more than 10 euros in tolls! I HATE TOLLS. I already have the Swiss permit for the motorway. 

I don't mind sleeping at service areas on the motorway, but do not think there will be many lorries to keep us company. The lorry park is our preferred kipping place.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Easter Aires*

Hello Russel,

We are off to France Good Friday too and was wondering just the very same thing.

What do you seasoned Aires-ers find at Easter times?

Busy?
Normal?

Trev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I find France starts off very quiet campervan-wise at Easter, but if the sun is out Sunday and Monday it can get busy. 

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

around Easter you might find some of the more popular aires, for instance the one mentioned in Charmes, as crammed as you might find others, only some kilometres away, totally deserted. So, if you do not wait too long with finding a sleeping spot you should have no problem. 

Besancon itself has no aire, but not too far away to the East is Baume-les-Dames with its fantastic aire. And: Besancon lies at the river Doubs, which has (already some centuries ago) been converted into a navigation called "Canal de Rhone au Rhin". This means that there are quite a few locks along the canal parts (the french word for lock is "Ecluse"). Most of these have little car parks for visitors and boaters, which could provide excellent and quiet sleeping spots.

Metz has an aire of its own.

Of course it is possible to get through the whole of France without paying any road toll. Especially when taking the scenic route. And the motorway from Nancy via Metz to Luxembourg is completely toll-free.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French Aires*

Morning

Thanks for your comments.

Gerhard - tolls - out of interest, do you know WHY the A31 and the A35 are toll free? It goes without saying I make use of them where possible, and as the car will be staying in Italy, I don't mind the N73/N59 etc.

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: French Aires*



Rapide561 said:


> Gerhard - tolls - out of interest, do you know WHY the A31 and the A35 are toll free?


Hi,

sorry, but I have absolutely no idea. Though I have many times enjoyed the A35 as an alternative to the overcrowded and worn-down German A5.

The basic rule is that French motorways are toll-free in and around larger urban agglomerations. A statement that is only partially valid for these two motorways. So, as said, no idea.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Do be carefull Russell sleeping overnight with the lorries, you might think it's safer but it isn't and many people have been broken into on motorway parkings especially when parked up by lorries.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sleeping*

Hello Rita

Thank you for the concern. Maybe I am a bit too lapsy daisy and rely on the automated fully integrated inexpensive alarm system too much. (Oscar). I shall look for somewhere a bit safer. I don't mind the lorry park when I have another human here.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: French Motorways*



Rapide561 said:


> Morning
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> ...


I think you will also find that a large Section of the A20 is toll free!. 
In addition the vast majority of the A75 from Clermont-Ferrand to Montpelier is also toll free (Milau Bridge is a Toll). The French Goverment statement "To enable more freedom of the contryside and to allow a more convenient passage to the sea for tourism as an alternative to the busy A7"

Trev


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Also off there at Easter - 1930 ish ferry booked DVR - CAL on the Thursday, get an hour under our belt the other side, find somewhere to kip. Then spend weekend in Champagne region - will try our Mr Burleigh's recommendation of an Aire to the East of Epernay. Spent last Easter in Brittany - never had problems finding somewhere to stay.

Any forumites fancy a party on the boat going over!

Kevin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hello Kevin,

We are booked on the DVR - CAL but not until 23:00 Wednesday. Unable to get Eurotunnel as prices went too high.

Will get an hour under our belt too, then find somehwere to rest.

What is the latest one should arrive at an Aire?

Trev


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Russell I think oscar would be a significant deterrent also another thought that struck us recently when overnighting at motorway aires; what about parking right outside the 24 hour grills where it is brightly illuminated? They ought not to be much noisier than the lorry parks (which are awfully noisy sometimes) these cafeterias are fairly quiet at night but are staffed lit and mayber a bit less vulnerable to any cruising theiving b*****s...just a thought.

We only ever go to France at Easter for skiing and those Aires are usually pretty full but the Bank Holidays are not the same as ours so it can be ok travelling at times that are chokka here.

have fun.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires and sleeping*

Hello Ruth

I park with the lorries when towing the car as I am pretty much lorry length. I shall just be in the motorhome at Easter and will weigh the situation up.

Russell


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Ferry*



teemyob said:


> What is the latest one should arrive at an Aire?
> 
> Trev


Hi Trev

Due to our size and during the busy season we always plan to arrive at an aire early to mid afternoon and always try to have a 'plan B' if we haven't visited it before. 
Small popular aires are usually full by late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Hello Jim,

The reason I ask is that in October last year we arrived at an aire south of Clermont at around 4pm. We were fisrt there and by 6ish people were then begining to arrive and fill it up. By 12:30pm there were around 17 vans parked up. When I awoke at 7am there were about 25!

We do not arrive in Calais until 2am on Good Friday and was wondering what the situation would be for pulling up at an aire.

I was always under the impression that 7-8pm would be the latest one should arrive.

Trev


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Trev, if you are not getting to Calais until 0200, then I would think your best bet would be to pull up at the port - always lots of MH and caravans there. Keep right as you leave the port, you will see, on your left the large car park for people arriving at the port who need the ticket office. Follow signs for "sans billets" and there should be plenty of space for a few hours kip.

Kevin


----------

